# Less then 10 days till the Lottery. Are you guys pumped or what?



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

We've had no luck in any of these lottery's. this has to be the year where we actually get our name picked for a top three pick. I can just feel that our luck is going to change! Can't you guys feel it!? lol


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

No. I just hope we don't fall below 8... 

:gopray:


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

our chances of falling to 9 are greater than moving up.

I got a good feeling though. If all those hippies are right about Karma then we're winning this thing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We are owed a lot of luck. I hope it works out.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> We've had no luck in any of these lottery's. this has to be the year where we actually get our name picked for a top three pick. I can just feel that our luck is going to change! Can't you guys feel it!? lol


Heh there's probably thirteen other teams saying the exact same thing


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i have a feeling that we're going to drop to 10 because of our luck. but im going to hope that we get a higher pick then 8. :yes:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

After the BS deal the NBA gave us for our expansion we deserve the #1 pick. We should have had AI. We should have been drafting high enough in 1996 for KG. Oh well. :wait: :lucky:


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

How does it work? What is the best we could do? What's the worst? Could we get the first overall pick?


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

our chances for top 3 was like 10%. (1st, 2nd, 3rd combined. Can't remember the individual chances)

chance to stay at 8 was 63%

chance to fall to 9 was 23%

chance to fall to 10 like 2% or somethin ridiculous.

just going on memory from some website I read. I think those are pretty close to the real figures though.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i got a feeling we'll find our way into the top 3, remember that we got screwed last year too. melo was all but ours until those damn grizzlies (pistons) ended up with the two which dropped us outta the top 3. i like our chances of top 3 but i got the feeling that the nba will rig the draft so bulls will win and get okafor (not like theyve never done it before... in the 80s so the rockets could get hakeem... in the 80s so the knicks cud get ewing... and last year so the cavs cud get bron... BTW before anyone gets all on me for these conspiracy theories, im JOKING


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if we can move 2 spots up we could get Harris, if we fall, plain out simple *take Nelson*.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> if we can move 2 spots up we could get Harris, if we fall, plain out simple *take Nelson*.


we can't move up 2 spots.

the only possible picks for us our 1,2,3, and 8,9,10,11. 

and if we fall, we take Bassy Telfair, not Nelson :sour:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

the draft is fixed I was tellin ppl last year that the cavs were selling James jerseys on there web site before the lottery even started


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

I just hope we don't fall.....:upset:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

imagine if we had melo....but if weh ad number 3 pick, would it be that mucb etter? wed probably end up taking deng right?at 8 we could still get josh smith whos just as good inmy opnion..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> i have a feeling that we're going to drop to 10 because of our luck. but im going to hope that we get a higher pick then 8. :yes:


kirk man don't say that lol we can't do any worse. last year we lost the lottery when we had the third most ping pong balls. People stated the allen iverson draft aswell. The basketball gods owe us one.

If we drop oh my god i'll flip out how could it get any worse!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

IF anyone is interested I found this really good draft lottery simulator it will do lots of simultations at once to get your hopes up.

For example I ran 40 lotteries and the Raps had the following results:

1st pick 2 times
3rd pick 6 times
8th 24
9th 8 

http://www.geocities.com/benschuarmer/draftlotto.html


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> IF anyone is interested I found this really good draft lottery simulator it will do lots of simultations at once to get your hopes up.
> 
> For example I ran 40 lotteries and the Raps had the following results:
> ...


Interesting site. I tried it out and 7 out of 20 times we ended up with the 9th pick. Got 2nd pick once though. Kinda scares me


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

great find crook. thanks.

i ran a 2-group lotto. in the first one we were bumped to 8th (philly won: 6ers, clipps, wash) but we landed the 1st overall one the second instance.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

*IF we get a Top Three*

I'm pretty sure we'd be packaging the pick down for maybe a bigman and like the 6th pick or something....then we'd get harris or gordon, and we'd kill two birds with one stone...C and PG


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> I'm pretty sure we'd be packaging the pick down for maybe a bigman and like the 6th pick or something....then we'd get harris or gordon, and we'd kill two birds with one stone...C and PG


could happen. especially if we can move an ugly contract.

my preference would be to take Deng with the 3rd. and see if we can trade Marshall to Seattle (or somewhere) for their pick and take Ramos or someone.

(actually, my preference would be to trade the 3rd to Orlando along with Jalen for Hill and their 1st)

our pointguard situation is not as bad as its made out to be. we have Carter, Williams, Rose, Deng, Mason, Palacio, and maybe Strickland all able to handle the rock. not a pure pointguard among them aside from Strickland, but its still decent.

there will be good pointguards like arroyo and skip available at mid-level. and then there's always gems that can be found: hart, daniels, etc. jack did a good job finding arroyo and skip before. he may be able to find us more talent at that position again.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> (actually, my preference would be to trade the 3rd to Orlando along with Jalen for Hill and their 1st)


interesting, seemingly risky but i like it. the only reason why ppl think okafor will be a bust because his last name sounds like olowakandi. 

grant hill is laettner done but he would bring relief to this deal in enticing the magic to get a monkey off their backs.



> our pointguard situation is not as bad as its made out to be.


i would disagree. our point situation is so bad that trading our franchise for a white canadian point guard doesn't sound all that bad


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

You just took Bosh last year in the top 4. Get in the back of the line


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> Get in the back of the line


Get a real basketball team.:devil:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> 
> 
> interesting, seemingly risky but i like it. the only reason why ppl think okafor will be a bust because his last name sounds like olowakandi.
> ...


are u kiding me? I m sorry but no one thinks okafor wil be a bust becasue of his name.. And why would we tarde a perfectly godp layer in rose and trade it for hill? They both amke around the same amount except hill sucks now and rose is very good.Please do not talk on behalf of other people.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> Get a real basketball team.:devil:


Good one


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Good one


pathatic franchise, how long did the sale of the team take????

You guys plain out suck like shi^
get back to warming the bench

Skywalker: WHY THE HELL ARE YOU SWEARING FOR ON THE RAPTORS BOARD? "PLAIN OUT"? WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> Get a real basketball team.:devil:


               

hawks suck...


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

How mature


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't see how you raptors fans are upset that you got Bosh instead of Anthony.. Bosh will be the better player


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I don't see how you raptors fans are upset that you got Bosh instead of Anthony.. Bosh will be the better player


Bosh will be great, but Melo will be good as Carter was in his prime.
We could of used Melo big time this year.
Perhaps if we got him, we could of traded Davis, JYD for a good C.
Would of helped us more.

Bosh was forced to play out of position underwieght.

I aint pissed at getting Bosh just that Melo would have made a bigger impact.

Bosh at PF next season shouild really benifit him.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> You just took Bosh last year in the top 4. Get in the back of the line



ya we lost the lotto to get him. that's what you get for having a bad season. hawks gotta tank harder to get a top 3 pick. lol


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> are u kiding me? I m sorry but no one thinks okafor wil be a bust becasue of his name.. And why would we tarde a perfectly godp layer in rose and trade it for hill? They both amke around the same amount except hill sucks now and rose is very good.Please do not talk on behalf of other people.


i'd take hill over rose anyday.

both players are not worth they amount they're receiving but one thing that really stands out is that one's contract expires next season while the other expires in 3 more years.

i'd trade jalen for anything that's worth expiring contracts.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> You just took Bosh last year in the top 4. Get in the back of the line


:laugh:
but you guys still have Bobby Sura...


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i'd take hill over rose anyday.
> ...


Hill's contract expires in 2007, same as Rose's. If he retires then it may come off the books earlier, but he's still talking about coming back and playing next year. Of course I'd take a gimpy Hill over Rose anyway, so the deal sounds good to me.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i'd take hill over rose anyday.
> ...


know your facts before stating them..:yes:


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Raptor fans are mean


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Hill's contract expires in 2007, same as Rose's. If he retires then it may come off the books earlier, but he's still talking about coming back and playing next year. Of course I'd take a gimpy Hill over Rose anyway, so the deal sounds good to me.



are you insane? lol rose is light years ahead of hill i mean cmon hill hasn't played basketball well for years. atleast rose can put up 20 points a game and do something. you guys would rather have a guy sit on the bench and take your money? real smart.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> Raptor fans are mean


naw we just want the best for our team. I don't blame you for being pissed the hawks havn't done anything in years maybe they'll win the lotto because there is a strong possibilty they will.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> are you insane? lol rose is light years ahead of hill i mean cmon hill hasn't played basketball well for years. atleast rose can put up 20 points a game and do something. you guys would rather have a guy sit on the bench and take your money? real smart.


The last time Hill played was 02-03, and he was much better than Rose, even with all his injuries. He put up 14.5 ppg on 49% shooting, 7.1 rpg, 4.2apg, in less than 30 minutes per game of playing time. Jalen did 15.5 ppg, 41% FG, 4.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in over 39 mpg for the Raptors.

Scenario A: Hill never plays another game. His contract comes off the books after next season because of the 2 years of inactivity. Big win for the Raptors.

Scenario B: Hill plays next year. If he's as effective as he was in 2002 (which is still much below his career averages), he'll be a huge boost for the Raptors. Big win for the Raptors.

Scenario C: Hill plays a couple of games and blows out his ankle again, and spends 2 more years in recovery. His salary stays on the books until 2007. Small loss for Raptors.

So it depends on which scenario you think is most likely. Personally I think it is A. 

Please don't overrate Rose. There's a good argument to be made that he's among the worst starters in the NBA. Remember the Raptors were at .500 before trading for Rose, and played .378 after the trade. Not all Rose's fault, but certainly a lot of blame has to fall to him.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> the draft is fixed I was tellin ppl last year that the cavs were selling James jerseys on there web site before the lottery even started


The draft is probably fixed... Last year the cavs NEEDED lebron in order to succeed financially... The Knicks NEEDED Ewing.... The NBA is like other things all about money....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't overrate Rose. There's a good argument to be made that he's among the worst starters in the NBA. Remember the Raptors were at .500 before trading for Rose, and played .378 after the trade. Not all Rose's fault, but certainly a lot of blame has to fall to him.


How many games did the Raps lose while he was injured?? 
You must have slept through that stretch.

On Feb 9 the Raps were 24-25, Rose went on the injured list, they went 3-13 over the next month, and on March 12 when he was activated the record was 27-38. Thats were the season was lost, and its clearly not Jalen's fault.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveHartfiel</b>!
> 
> 
> The draft is probably fixed... Last year the cavs NEEDED lebron in order to succeed financially... The Knicks NEEDED Ewing.... The NBA is like other things all about money....


By that logic, the Knicks would have won the lottery last year to select Lebron because the NY market is the most important to the NBA along with LA. Cleveland means nothing.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> naw we just want the best for our team. I don't blame you for being pissed the hawks havn't done anything in years maybe they'll win the lotto because there is a strong possibilty they will.


Not that, I come in here trying to talk basketball and all I get is insults because of my username.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> know your facts before stating them..:yes:


well it's not like Hill is ever going to come back anyways. 

one more failed attempt, and he will be forced to retired, meaning instant cap relief for the team who's got him.

know _your_ facts before stating them...:yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Not that, I come in here trying to talk basketball and all I get is insults because of my username.


i was j/k dude. 

i don't know about JYD13 and dork is always like that...

:uhoh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> Please don't overrate Rose. There's a good argument to be made that he's among the worst starters in the NBA. Remember the Raptors were at .500 before trading for Rose, and played .378 after the trade. Not all Rose's fault, but certainly a lot of blame has to fall to him.


i don't know if he's one amongst the league's worst starters, it's just that he's contract is really what the biggest problem is.

it would'nt be a problem if he was making half of that...but hey, pick your poison, would you rather have an even more aging AD who doesn't wanna be here, or a less-aging Rose who has great hopes for this team?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Rose v. Hill* 

something that's gone missing in the Hill/Rose debate is swapping of draft picks. that's a very important piece of the puzzle.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> *Rose v. Hill*
> 
> something that's gone missing in the Hill/Rose debate is swapping of draft picks. that's a very important piece of the puzzle.


good point.

for me, if i could do a hill for rose trade straight up, no picks whatsoever, i'd still take the risk of doing it hoping that hill can never play again and is forced to retire.

however, if ORL wants Rose plus our 1st rounder for Hill only, i'd have to pass.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> good point.
> ...


if he was going to retire why would orlando trade him for rose? cmon man. he's not going to retire.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Not that, I come in here trying to talk basketball and all I get is insults because of my username.



well only the immature will do that. but you did come in here saying we shouldn't get a high pick because we got bosh last year. your opening yourself up on that one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I predict that we'll have the 6th overall pick.. Good enough to pick anyone of these young talents: 
Gordon, Nelson , Telfair or possibly even Harris..


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> well it's not like Hill is ever going to come back anyways.
> ...


he deifintley will make a come back, and if he fails he proabbaly wont retire, Say he does retire..how do u know he wont pull a hakeem on us?And what u said was that hills contracts expired after this year adn roses expires in 3 when reality is they both esxpire at the same time, So i think u should know your facts.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I predict that we'll have the 6th overall pick..


I'm sorry, What?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> By that logic, the Knicks would have won the lottery last year to select Lebron because the NY market is the most important to the NBA along with LA. Cleveland means nothing.


cleveland is a big city and a hometown star would put more people in seats. la and ny are doing fine attendance-wise.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: IF we get a Top Three*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't overrate Rose. There's a good argument to be made that he's among the worst starters in the NBA. Remember the Raptors were at .500 before trading for Rose, and played .378 after the trade. Not all Rose's fault, but certainly a lot of blame has to fall to him.


rosenbaum's list is just bizarre. 

he has people on the 'general nba' board believing that MoPete is a more valuable player than Corey Maggette.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> cleveland is a big city and a hometown star would put more people in seats. la and ny are doing fine attendance-wise.


It's all about TV my friend. It's all about the tube. Billions of dollars hinge on how many watch network and cable games. LA and NY are the two most important markets because of this reason. They are the biggest and prove most important to the all important sponsors. That is far more important to the NBA than Cleveland's attendance. If it were rigged, billions beats out millions.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I predict that we'll have the 6th overall pick.. Good enough to pick anyone of these young talents:
> Gordon, Nelson , Telfair or possibly even Harris..



it's not even possible for us to get the 6th pick. what are you talking about? lol


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

> I predict that we'll have the 6th overall pick..


i think we are only allowed to get 1,2,3 ... 8, 9, 10, 11


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry for being naive...but how can we only get 1,2,3 or 8,9,10? Isnt is a like 1000 ping pong balls with different team names on each one put into a machine...Then why couldnt a Toronto one come out at 5,6 or 6?????? (with the Bobcats getting 4)?


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

They only draw balls for the first three slots. Then after that the picks go in the reverse order of the standings. So we either move up to the top 3, or stay where we are, or, worst case, move down, if one of the teams ahead of us in the standings moves up to the top 3.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> Sorry for being naive...but how can we only get 1,2,3 or 8,9,10? Isnt is a like 1000 ping pong balls with different team names on each one put into a machine...Then why couldnt a Toronto one come out at 5,6 or 6?????? (with the Bobcats getting 4)?


The lottery balls do not have team names on them and there are not 1000 balls. There are 1001 permutations of 13 or so balls. Each team has a weighted share of 1000 permutations. the 1001st permutation is essentially a throw away. If it comes up, they draw again.

They draw 4 balls and check whose permutation the draw belongs to. That team picks 1st. Again for second and third picks. That means the Raps could be 1, 2 or 3. 

If no one moves ahead into the top 3 from the 9, 10, 11, 12 and 13 weighted slots, then the Raps pick 8th. Conceivably, LAC, ATL and PHX could all move into the lottery from the 5,6 and 7 slots and the Raps would not shift from 8.

If any of the 9, 10, 11, 12 and 13 teams move into the top 3, the Raps get bumped down accordingly. It would be highly improbable, but if for example the 76ers, Cavs and Warriors moved into the top 3, having their permutations drawn, the Raps would pick 11th. That is the worst they could do. 


There is no in between.

Raps get drawn = 1,2,3

Nobody behind Raps gets drawn = 8

Between 1 and 3 teams behind Raps drawn = 9,10,11


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

chris bosh will represent the raptors at the lottery like vince carter did last year

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/05/21/467345.html

maybe he's good luck.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> chris bosh will represent the raptors at the lottery like vince carter did last year
> 
> http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/05/21/467345.html
> ...


I'm glad to heard that that mean Bosh is already a very important person in Raptors Organization


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

BIEDRINS BIEDRINS BIEDRINS!

i REALLY hope he's still available when we pick. he'll be a great guy to play beside bosh for the next 10+ years

i might even take him with the 3rd if we get it


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

cant wait cant wait cant wait


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

Didn't the Raptors win the draft lottery in 1996? Too bad the NBA enforced a rule stating that we were INELIGIBLE for the first pick and the sixers got Iverson.

Too bad we got Camby.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> BIEDRINS BIEDRINS BIEDRINS!
> 
> i REALLY hope he's still available when we pick. he'll be a great guy to play beside bosh for the next 10+ years
> ...


i don't think i'd go that far for Biedrins...

at each draft, you should always draft the best player available, and at #3, Deng (way moreso than Livingston) is the consensus 3rd pick.

but at this point (if it actually does happen), the wisest move would be to trade the 3rd pick (Deng) for a latter spot plus, if possible, unload one of our tough three players (contract wise).


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> BIEDRINS BIEDRINS BIEDRINS!
> 
> i REALLY hope he's still available when we pick. he'll be a great guy to play beside bosh for the next 10+ years
> ...


he's good for a 7-10 pick but we waste our pick if we drfat him and 3


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> BIEDRINS BIEDRINS BIEDRINS!
> 
> i REALLY hope he's still available when we pick. he'll be a great guy to play beside bosh for the next 10+ years
> ...



too much of a gamble for me. but hey you never know biedrins could be the real deal


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

*YES*

#1 yes. I am pumped about the draft lottery... Let's hope for top 3.

#2 I read somewhere, I can't remember where, about a whole bunch of mock draft websites. Like with the predicted order of players being drafted. I know about nbadraft.net. But there are several others too. Could someone post a bunch of websites for me to check out?

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> too much of a gamble for me. but hey you never know biedrins could be the real deal


Yes... well, last time they played, he got schooled by Darko for 39, 9 and 9 while he got 4 and 2. :devil:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

When is the lottery? I thought it was at halftime today, but nothing's goin on. Is it tomorrow?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> When is the lottery? I thought it was at halftime today, but nothing's goin on. Is it tomorrow?


May 26 NBA Draft Lottery 

also another key dates here


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> When is the lottery? I thought it was at halftime today, but nothing's goin on. Is it tomorrow?



ya it's on may 26th before the game not at halftime. espn


----------

